# Help Just Dx With Multiple Sclerosis



## Marie la gringa (Oct 24, 2006)

hey, it has been awhile since i posted but i was dx with this about 1 month ago and have been going " a little nuts".  

what i need are some really good advice on how do i change my way of cooking that will be good for me yet delicious for my two growing sons and husband. I really love my cooking and with this disease this really expains alot of why for instance sometimes i am in so much pain i cannot even cook. "the love for my family". So i am looking for some easy, healthy, delicious dishes 

interesting fact, that the majority of people with this are white woman in there 20's to 40's of european disent. My mother is from El Salv and my father is from France..... 

overall, i am doing fine with this , not withstanding my occasional bouts of "the poor me syndrom and why me, i dont even smoke or drink (except my rare glass of merlot)" and then i cry and then i am sprise once more.

my main conceren is to contiue providing wonderful meals for my family and friends and to heck with the house and laundry and if i could the shopping !
i would love to just save all my energy for cooking. 

ok, welll this is that , i still am going to post some of those Afghan recipes i promised real soon.

chao bellas 

(e-mail addressed removed for privacy reasons - come back to these boards to see everyone's answers - this will also allow the rest of to see what is posted - thanks - kitchenelf)


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have been online doing a little reading on this.  Here is an interesting article about this very thing.  

I'm off for more reading but will come back.  I just didn't want you to think your post was being ignored.  I'm sorry for your dx - I can only imagine how you feel.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Oct 24, 2006)

Maybe some simple recipes that your family can pitch in and help you create.  Bring out your slow cooker or crock pot and have family members help you cut up meats and veggies.  Theres some really good slow cooker cookbooks out there but everyones tastes are different.  Maybe you can browse through your local library or book store and see what they have to offer.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 24, 2006)

I believe MS is an up and down disease. Hope yours will be more "ups".  For all who poo poo her, Racheal Ray cooks real food with real ingredients and very little to no processed foods. Your children could do much of it, if need be. I have a friend with chronic fatigue syndrome and her teenagers really pitched in during her very low periods. It is a time for a family to really express their love and caring for one another and deepen relationships.
I'm not sure about the stats about the disease since most I have known have not fit that demographic. But the possibility of genetic markers in all diseases is certainly rampant.


----------



## Alix (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi Marie, I know this diagnosis is terrifying but you can deal with this. Avoiding caffeine is a priority. Other than that you can eat nearly anything you want. It is important to make healthy food choices and to really lean toward the fresh veggies and fruits. 

One of the most inspirational MS stories I have heard involves a woman who made a remarkable recovery from being wheelchair bound to walking a marathon. Staying active with something like yoga or Tai Chi is a very important part of maintaining your health. Tai Chi is especially helpful. Don't discount things like massage and talking to a minister or counsellor to help alleviate stress. Stress will make symptoms worse. 

Do some research on some of the treatments that are out for MS. There are many alternative theories on what works and support groups abound. Hope this helps a tiny bit.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 24, 2006)

Marie I am very sorry about DX's Multiple Sclerosis.  I am no expert but I would think that fresh vegetables, fresh fruit and things like that would be good for him.

If there is a Health Food Store near you I would go and visit and see what the people say about what food to give him.

Stay strong - it must be terribly hard on you and your family


----------



## Constance (Oct 24, 2006)

Marie, I have degenerative disc disease and arthritis, and have been told by several doctors that I have all the textbook symptoms of MS. This has been going on for over six years now, and believe me, I've gone through all the stages from self-pity, to defiance, to acceptance and dealing with my physical problems the best I can. When I have good days, I make the best of them, and and when I have bad days, I have to make adjustments. 
I am fortunate to have loving, understanding family and friends. My husband is especially supportive. I used to feel guilty about having to depend on them sometimes, but my husband always says, "It could be the other way around...you taking care of me."

Here are some suggestions:
*If you can afford it, hire someone to help you with the house. If not, and your kids are at home, it won't hurt them one bit to pitch in and help mom. Even a small child can do certain chores that will help you a lot, and it will make them feel important.
*Get a kitchen stool...preferably one with rollers...so you can do a lot of work while seated, or just have a handy spot to sit down when your legs won't hold you up any more. Often, just a few minutes rest helps, and then you can get up and go a little more.
*Allow yourself to take some shortcuts you didn't take before. My family was used to my perfect, homemade piecrust, but they didn't even seem to notice when I turned to the store-bought refrigerated stuff.
*Cook enough for leftovers, so you don't have to cook every night. When my husband cooks meat on the grill, he cooks enough for several meals. 
*Do all you can do...it's important to keep moving, even when it hurts.
*On the other hand, don't be embarrassed to ask for help.
*When you have a big dinner, let your friends/family help. They will be happy to do it, after all the cooking you've done for them. You make a couple of dishes, and let everyone else bring something.
*Last, but not least...Be patient with yourself!


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 14, 2006)

My oldest daughter has MS.  The most important thing is to keep stress out of your life.  She finds cooking calming - so she does a lot, but frequently very simple meals.  Her daughters are getting to the age where they can help alot.  

Laurie also eats an almost totally raw diet for herself.  By virture of it's simplicity she eliminates additives, chemicals, etc.  She also eats a fair amount of raw butter every day - I couldn't believe how good that tastes!

She goes to the gym almost every day and the strength training has really helped.  

Your family and friends need to understand that some days are going to be really good - and some are going to be really awful - allyou can do is roll with it, enjoy the good days and take advantage of the bad days to rest and recoup.  Watch a movie, read a book, take a nap!  It's okay to do "down time".


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear that.  My thoughts are with you.

"interesting fact, that the majority of people with this are white woman in there 20's to 40's of european disent. "

Interesting.  The Prairie provinces in Canada have the highest incidents of MS, and mostly young males between the age of 20 and 27.  My nephew ( who lived with me) was diagnosed at 21.  To say that it was a major blow, is putting it mildly.

So, a few things I learned.  Do you have access to a Nutritionist?  Ours was invaluable in providing information to us.  My nephew is a carnivour, but I managed to turn him onto fish.  Fresh fruit and veggies were never a problem, and I managed to get him off most junk foods.  

Don't get overtired, don't get over stressed.  If it means buying precut veggies, do it.  He will cook and freeze stews, soups etc, when he feels well, and stocks up the freezer.  If you have a local MS Society, seek them out.  They often have lots of volunteers.  Exercise.  Keep your body fit.  And take time out for yourself.

"Do all you can do...it's important to keep moving, even when it hurts"

How very true.  One of the things my nephew loves about cooking, is that he has to use his hands,  His motor skills deteriorated rapidly after his last attack, but with cooking, he gets to exercise his hands.

Hang in there, and I wish you all the best.


----------

